

Darpa offers $50,000 prize if you can figure out these shredded puzzles - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/darpa-offers-50000-prize-if-you-can-figure-ou

======
gte910h
IMO, the scans are way too low res.

Automatic detection of upside down pieces, etc is considerably more difficult
with this low resolution.

